# Does anyone know anything about the Advanced Fertility Center of Chicago?



## shaz* (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to this site and desperate for help/ advice.  I'm trying to find the egg donation programmes with the most successful results, and I found the Advanced Fertility Center of Chicago, which has had a live birth success rate of over 70% for the past 3 years.  This seems amazingly good.  does anyone know anything about them?  It's just so difficult to know what to believe and how to check.

Thank you so much for any information.

Shaz


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Shaz,

I don't know anything about the centre you mentioned but I do know that the most successful clinic in the USA is the Colorado Center for Reproductive Medicine in Colorado. Their success rate for egg donated cycles for 2004 was 81.2% and 2005 was 78.3%. Their website is http://www.colocrm.com/egg_donors.htm

I know someone who has gone there ( and has a baby from treatment ) and she highly rates the centre.

Audrey

/links


----------



## shaz* (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Audrey,  just had a look at their website and they do look good, but soooo expensive! Think I'll keep looking for a while.  

Thanks again,
Shaz


----------

